# CDR Dateien öffnen



## Catja SC (12. März 2006)

Hallo
habe jede menge cdr-Dateien, die ich gerne in Illustrator oder wenns sein muß auch in Freehand bearbeiten möchte. Meine Illustratorversion 9.0 läßt mich die cdr Dateien jedoch nicht öffnen und auch nicht plazieren. gibts da ne möglichkeit. Kenn mich mit Corell überhaupt nicht aus. Ist das eigentlich ein Vektorprogramm. Wie müßte die Corell datei abgespeichert werden, dass ich sie mit Pfaden öffnen kann.

Danke für Eure Hilfe Catja SC


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2006)

Hi,
in welcher CD Version liegen die Dateien den vor?
Ansonsten kann ich dich an den Beitrag verweisen.
Aber warscheinlich liegt es daran das die Dateien in einem zu neuen Format vorliegen, dann könntest du versuchen diese als EPS zu speichern. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Cd offene Eps unterstützt, auch mittels PDF habe ich das schon hinbekommen das die Pfade erhalten blieben (wenn auch etwas durcheinander); SWF wäre unter Umständen auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht ob CD swf unterstützt.

Viele Grüße


----------

